# Chicken of the Woods



## Pennsyltucky (Oct 8, 2009)

I figured this may b the right place to post my question. I found this big mushroom grow just behind my house.




























After checking the interweb, I've come to believe it may be Laetiporus sulphureus, aka sulfur shelf, aka chicken of the woods. Any mushroom hunters who can point me in the right direction for IDing it? BTW, I don't plant to eat regardless of ID as I can't tell the type of tree it's growing on. Long since dead.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that is definitly Chicken of the Woods! Harvest it before it gets tough.

Here's a photo of "Babe of the Woods" holding a Chicken of the Woods shelf mushroom. We love them!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! Did you just recently find it? I thought the chicken of the woods was only out during the fall months.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup, thats it. A nice little clump too.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

if its edible, im sure if you check some local gourmet restaurants or such, might get a buyer for a nice price.


----------



## Pennsyltucky (Oct 8, 2009)

I figured I had the ID right, but had to check with the local experts. The very white underside of the mushroom gave me some pause, as I thought it should have been bright yellow. I guess the color can vary. Unfortunately, I'm somewhat of a "chicken" (pun intended) when it comes to eating wild mushrooms. So, unless someone lives nearby in Raleigh, this one goes to the slugs and beetles. 

By the way, can i pick a couple and distribute the spores so there's more of it next year?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can put it in the freezer to preserve it. I think it can be frozen without cooking it first.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Pennsyltucky said:


> By the way, can i pick a couple and distribute the spores so there's more of it next year?


I've been told that you can soak them in just plain water and they will release their spores in the water. Then spread the water out where you want more to grow and you will have some next year. I haven't tried this yet, so I don't really know if it works or not.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Pennsyltucky said:


> I figured I had the ID right, but had to check with the local experts. The very white underside of the mushroom gave me some pause, as I thought it should have been bright yellow. I guess the color can vary. Unfortunately, I'm somewhat of a "chicken" (pun intended) when it comes to eating wild mushrooms. So, unless someone lives nearby in Raleigh, this one goes to the slugs and beetles.
> 
> By the way, can i pick a couple and distribute the spores so there's more of it next year?


DW always has me save a piece of what ever I drag home to try, just to show the Rescue Squad guy what I poisoned my self with this time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

When i first started picking morels i read and read and read and deturmined they have got to be one of the safest to pick then had 2 people who were long time pickers verify it and my mom was still sure i was going to kill myself and leave her grandkids fatherless.been eating them about 5 years now.

i can understand your hesitation , liver failure it (instert age here) or really any age is not a fun way to go. always made me wonder if in ancient times they used captives of war to test these things or if there were just enough hungry people willing to try.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Never take a chance with fungus that you yourself cant identify. Most wont kill you just make you wish you were dead, SOME will kill you.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I've been told that you can soak them in just plain water and they will release their spores in the water. Then spread the water out where you want more to grow and you will have some next year. I haven't tried this yet, so I don't really know if it works or not.


Sulfur shelfs like live oak trees and they eventually kill the tree. I like shrooms but not enough to intentionally kill my oak trees.


----------

